# Proyecto con PIC16F84



## Chispita (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola
Bueno hace poco me registre en este foro, soy estuidante de Electronica en un Liceo de Santaigo de Chile (Liceo Politecnico Andes fundacion DuocUC), estoy cursando cuarto medio, me han pedido hacer un proyecto para la asigantura de Microcontroladores, esta es la ultima nota, y por eso debo tener buena calificacion, necesito un proyecto con PIC16F84, obiamente no un proyecto muy dificil, sino algo facil, tambien me gustaria saber si me puede echar una manito con la PROGRAMACION del PIC.
Por su atensión Gracias


----------



## mabauti (Oct 22, 2006)

Un termometro usando el WatchDog timer :

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en011990

ya tienes el 80% : diagramas y programas.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 22, 2006)

Te recomiendo el PIC16F876 o 877 son lo mismo pero mucho mas versatiles.

Ademas si utilizas compilador de CSS las cosas son un poco mas faciles.

Finalmente para reprogramarlo lo ideal es utilizar un bootloader, es un programita residente en memoria que te permite reprogramar el PIC a traves del puerto serie, te ahorras de ir quitando todo el rato el micro, ahorandote tiempo.


----------



## Turkito (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola´, acá te posteo un arcivo con varios proyecticos con el pic 18f84, espero te sea de ayuda....

Saludos


----------



## Chispita (Nov 2, 2006)

De verdad muchas gracias, esto me ha servido mucho


----------



## pepechip (Jul 18, 2008)

Los ejemplos que te han puesto deverias de utilizarlos para aprender a realizar los programas, pero no para que los copies al pie de la letra y los presentes como si tu lo hubieses realizado (todos esos ejemplos supongo que ya los tendra tu profesor).

Buscate una idea e intenta desarrollarla, basandote en los ejemplos de rutinas que tengas. ademas si dicho proyecto nadie lo ha realizado tendra un suplemento en la puntuacion final.

ejemplos: 

-dotar al pic de un microfono y un preamplificador y hacer que te reconozca que tecla se ha pulsado en un piano.

 - cerradura con tan solo 3 pulsadores (1,x,2), donde deveras de introducir una conbinacion de  14 digitos, como si se tratase de una quiniela de futbol.

- control de la velocidad de un motor, al cual le introduces la velocidad deseada en revoluciones por minuto. Y al mismo tiempo te marca en un display a la velocidad real a la que gira.

- ascensor de 5 plantas. Ver video
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor de 5 plantas controlada por un microcontrolador pic 16f84A


----------



## digitalis (Mar 8, 2009)

jeje qué guapo el ascensor pepe


----------



## pepechip (Mar 8, 2009)

Gracias
En mi pagina web tienes toda la esplicacion para contruirte uno, incluso con el codigo a cargar en el pic.


----------



## fibonacci (Oct 31, 2009)

Bueno yo he hcho el ascensor y me funciona de 10 es una maravilla pero queria ver de agregarle un lcd que indique en que piso se encuentra el ascensor y si esta subiendo o bajando mediante una flechita o la letra s y b 
el programa que hice es este pero no creo que funcione 
alguien me puede ayudar ??


----------

